# Wording for Sign



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone who has a yard haunt have a sign to encourage people to get park their car and get out to look instead or just driving by slowly? If so, can you share your wording?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Park at the curb, there's a lot more to see.

If you stay in your car, you're missing the best part.

Don't be afraid to get out of your car, we won't scare you, too much.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

We get very few that get out and look about and its a shame. Having a large/deep front yard some of the bigger and better props are up along the house and hard to see or the motion sensors don't even get activated from the road. Also living on a narrow 2 lane road there isn't that much space to pull over and park as it is. I have had people stop and ask me while I'm out there working on props if they can get out and take a look around or take pictures, so I'm sure most people want to, just have to find a way to invite/encourage them to do so. This is a great topic and thanks Scareme for the sign suggestions already. 

One thing I have noticed in the past is that if there is one car already parked and people looking about, others tend to follow suit. Maybe I need to park my car on the street with the flashers on and have a dummy standing next to the cemetary fence holding a camera taking pictures.....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Frankly Pod that is not as silly as it may sound. People feel a lot more comfortable about doing something if they see others doing it first. Very few are brave enough to be the "first one". "It must be ok, thier doing it" situation. It's a group psycolgy thing. 
It would be very interesting to see if the "parked car with dummy" thing worked for Slanks.


----------



## Kymmm (Jul 1, 2011)

Park your car,
Come see the sights.
There's lots of ghouls,
ghosts and frights! 

Not great but it's something off the top of my head..


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

HAUNT PARKING (arrows)

We have too many people stopping- cars almost rear end each other .


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Kymmm said:


> Park your car,
> Come see the sights.
> There's lots of ghouls,
> ghosts and frights!
> ...


I like Kymmm's idea of rhyming, I just couldn't think of one.

My house is like debbie's. We have a lot of cars that stop, and let out about thirty kids, and I love it.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

How about:

Don't run away in fright
Park your car and see the sites.
There are lots of things that go BUMP in the night


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Feel free to stop and take a peek,
That is what the "skeleton" in the back did last week,
Feel free to leave your car by the road,
Once you become a prop we'll have it towed.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Lady Nyxie, I love that!!!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Feel free to stop and take a peek,
> That is what the "skeleton" in the back did last week,
> Feel free to leave your car by the road,
> Once you become a prop we'll have it towed.


I like this. I'm just not as clever when thinking of these sayings.

I also like the idea of the dummy at the fence taking pictures.


----------

